# Aquarium Decorations



## watfive (Jun 13, 2012)

I especially like rearranging my 65 gallon cichlid tank. It gives me the opportunity to keep territorial issues at bay, enjoy the new arrangement, and clean out from under stuff. That is why I never explored the rock stacking because once that is set up, would be very difficult to move. I think the tanks set up with rocks are beautiful though. Does anyone think this is a bad idea for the fish. They actually seem to like checking out the new arrangements. And also, anyone know a good place I can purchase really tall decorations with holes for swimming through or hiding


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It depends on the fish. Mbuna might like a more densely packed tank. Haps might prefer the open water.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

I have one tall tank and sometimes I feel like half the tank is empty. The only decorations I've found that might help to fill up the space in that tank are some very tall (24" tall) artificial plants. I have them on my wish list (going shopping today). Most decorations are shorter and only come up about 1/2 way in the tank. I really think that these types of tanks are designed more for the 3D backgrounds and then rocks/decorations in front of those.

As for decorations vs rocks in the tank...I think so long as you have enough hidy places .. whether they be in rocks or in decorations .. then the fish will be happy..but I agree too that the rocks are beautiful and emulate the mbuna's natural habitat so I'm trying some of those in my tanks ... haven't come anywhere near to some of the spectacular show tanks on this site but getting my feet wet with them so to speak

As for cleaning around them...what I've done in my rock placement is to set up my rocks so that they have channels or spaces between them and then layer or build over those channels and spaces. This allows me to remove the top rocks and be able to clean the channels also either with a smaller vacuum end attachment or just the hose without an attachment. This seems to be working pretty well so far but of course I don't have 120lbs of rock in my tanks yet either.

Anyway, I say just have fun...experiment and learn what works best and looks best to you. :dancing: :fish:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i hate to say it but it sounds like both of you have overly tall tanks wich typically dont pan out well for overly stocked mbuna tanks. gotta be extra careful in choosing species and such. just my two cents here, you could always try texas holey rock or lace rock as both stock quite nicely and the fish seem to enjoy all the nooks and crannies to hide inside of. as for you cichlid gal if your on the western half of the state *** got a pretty good connection for lace rock at good prices. anyways just message me if your at all interested and GL to both of you in your tanks.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input Anthraxx8500

I have given my tall tank to my grandson for tropicals...currently stocked with neon green tetras, orange rio tetras, and a roseline shark. Lots of tall green fake plants...and now black felt background. It really looks quite lovely and the tropicals do a lot swimming in the middle section of the tank so it doesn't look so empty as when the mbunas were in it. That leaves me with three mbuna tanks which for now seems to be just plenty.










And thanks for the headsup about the lacerock. I've been using basalt as it practically grows here. I'll have to look at some tanks with the lacerock and see if I'd like to have that in any of my tanks or possibly a new tank in the future. And I'm on the eastern side of the state but always up for a scenic drive.


----------



## aroussel (Mar 5, 2003)

I actually have a 150 gal tall and have the same issue. I have haps and peacocks in it, so im not too concerned about the fish liking it, as i think they do. I would like something to break up the emptiness at the top half of my tank. I am currently on the lookout for a plastic "cemetary gate" section (so to speak). Want to give the visual of broken fencework amongst the rocks. Just thoughtI'd share what im thinking.


----------

